# Bluetooth streaming to reciever thru dongle



## vikram31 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Everyone........

I bought this Denon 2113 receiver . It has got a USB port. Was thing if I could connect a USB bluetooth receiver to USB and stream music from my Cell phone to the USB Bluetooth Dongle.

Online I could find this universal dongle not sure if this could work . Can you please guide and advice. 

Buy Online USB Mini Bluetooth Dongle. Shop from tradus.com ELAMBKS6JBHKYSUR


Thanks again


----------



## vikram31 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Everyone........

I bought this Denon 2113 receiver . It has got a USB port. Was thing if I could connect a USB bluetooth receiver to USB and stream music from my Cell phone to the USB Bluetooth Dongle.

Online I could find this universal dongle not sure if this could work . Can you please guide and advice. 

Buy Online USB Mini Bluetooth Dongle. Shop from tradus.com ELAMBKS6JBHKYSUR


Thanks again


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I doubt it. The drivers for and hardware supported by the USB port are likely very limited. Most likely only for streaming data. Check the User Manual. But I'd say no.


----------



## vvkishor (May 24, 2016)

Unfortunately it wont work with USB Bluetooth plug. I guess it only works as data transfer device. But there are Bluetooth dongles which might work. Such a professional AVR without Bluetooth built-in very Disappointing. 

I have a question - I have added Wi-Fi dongle to AVR denon 2113. So it has Wi-Fi connectivity now so I can play stored music from my mobile but could some on tell me how to play audio from a web browser in the mobile or laptop to AVR using Wi-Fi facility in AVR? Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

vvkishor said:


> Unfortunately it wont work with USB Bluetooth plug. I guess it only works as data transfer device. But there are Bluetooth dongles which might work. Such a professional AVR without Bluetooth built-in very Disappointing.
> 
> I have a question - I have added Wi-Fi dongle to AVR denon 2113. So it has Wi-Fi connectivity now so I can play stored music from my mobile but could some on tell me how to play audio from a web browser in the mobile or laptop to AVR using Wi-Fi facility in AVR? Thanks


Wi-fi is simply is network connection, not a connection to share other devices. It will likely only connect to storage devices or devices running a service such as DLNA and then stream stored files.


----------

